# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Linjanumerointi

## Waltsu

Nyt kun Runosmäen linjojen kisa on käynnissä, pohditaanpa hieman linjanumeroita. Paketissa ovat runkolinja 18 (Runosmäki - Harittu), ruuhkalinja 320 (Runosmäki - Varissuo), yölinja 34 (Runosmäki - Uittamo - Harittu - Ilpoinen) ja koululaislinja 67 (Katariina - Harittu - Ilpoinen). Eli linjanumeroissa ei ole minkäänlaista yhtäläisyyttä.

Runosmäen runkolinja on siis 18, ja Runosmäestä Pernon suuntaan ajavat poikittaislinjat ovat 80-sarjassa. Kahdeksikko tuntuisi olevan sopiva yhteinen nimittäjä. Kokeillaanpa.

Yölinja 34: Mistähän ne aikoinaan tuon nelosen tempaisivat tuohon? Linja ei ole koskaan ajanut minkään "nelosalueen" kautta. No eipä muidenkaan yölinjojen numeroissa ole mitään logiikkaa. Pannaanpa koko yönumerointi uusiksi: Runosmäen yölinja palvelee etelässä 13:n ja 18:n alueita, siis 38 sopii mainiosti. Varissuon päivälinjat ovat 32 ja 42, siispä yölinjaksi sopii 34. Viiskymppisten alueita hoitaa öisin 36, sen voisi vaihtaa - ja olisi alunperinkin voinut numeroida - 35:ksi. Vielä 33, jolle järkevämpi numero olisi 36 (Vaalan, Suikkilan, Vienolan kuutonen). Yksi vaihtoehto on siirtää koko yölinjasto toiselle kymmenluvulle, esim. Tukholman tapaan 90-sarjaan, jolloin linjat olisivat Varissuolle 92 (kakkoseen loppuva, siksi ehkä parempi), Runosmäkeen 98, Yo-kylään 95 ja Vaalaan 96. Nykyään 90-sarjassa on tosin jo muitakin linjoja, mutta niin on 30-sarjassakin.

Ruuhkalinja 320: Numero on harhaanjohtava, sillä 320 ei ole seutulinja eikä edes 32:n variaatio. Sopiva vapaa numero on 38 (alkunumero entinen ja perään Runosmäen kahdeksikko).

Ja nyt kun muut Runosmäen paketin linjat on uudelleennumeroitu, niin vaihdetaan vielä johdonmukaisuuden nimissä Haritun koululaislinja 68:ksi.

Ai niin, meillähän on linja 28, joka ei ajakaan Runosmäkeen... Eipä hätää, tehdään siitä se mikä sen pitäisi historian valossa ollakin eli kakkonen.

Ja pelkkä 8 on Ruissalon perinteinen linjanumero, älkäämme siihen koskeko.

Yhteenveto:
2 Länsinummi - Kohmo, nyk. 28
18 Runosmäki - Harittu, runkolinja
38 Runosmäki - Varissuo, ruuhkalinja, nyk. 320
68 Haritun koululaislinja, nyk. 67
98 Runosmäki - Uittamo - Harittu - Ilpoinen, yölinja, nyk. 34
96 Vienola - Vaala, yölinja, nyk. 33
95 Halinen - Yo-kylä - Moikoinen, yölinja, nyk. 36
92 Perno - Varissuo, yölinja, nyk. 31

Uusilla numeroilla ei ole päällekkäisyyksiä nykyisten numeroiden kanssa, joten ne voidaan ottaa käyttöön periaatteessa niin pian kuin mahdollista.

----------


## JT

No, onhan niitä muitakin erikoisuuksia.

Linja 201 Turusta "nopealla tavalla" Naantalin kautta Rymättylään voisi vaihtaa 101:ksi.

Linja 422 Nousiainen - Kauppatori - Runosmäki - Vahto   :Arrow:  paremmin sopisi 122 kun samaan suuntaan ajavat 118, 119 sekä 190-195. Mutta jos linjan 422 numero pitäisi vaihtaa niin pitäisikö myös linjojen 420, 421. Nykyiselläänhän numerot ovat Pernon suunnan linjan 42 rinnakaislinjoja, mutta reitti kulkee samaa reittiä myös linjan 422 kanssa jolloin numerot voisi olla 120, 121.

Tämä juttu on siinä mielessä vaikea, että jos kullekin Turun seudun alueelle antaa numeron ja sen mukaan numeroi linjat tulee kuitenkin poikkeuksia kun lähes kaikki ovat Kauppatorin kautta kulkevia heilurilinjoja.

----------


## Waltsu

> No, onhan niitä muitakin erikoisuuksia.
> 
> Linja 201 Turusta "nopealla tavalla" Naantalin kautta Rymättylään voisi vaihtaa 101:ksi.
> 
> Linja 422 Nousiainen - Kauppatori - Runosmäki - Vahto  > paremmin sopisi 122 kun samaan suuntaan ajavat 118, 119 sekä 190-195. Mutta jos linjan 422 numero pitäisi vaihtaa niin pitäisikö myös linjojen 420, 421. Nykyiselläänhän numerot ovat Pernon suunnan linjan 42 rinnakaislinjoja, mutta reitti kulkee samaa reittiä myös linjan 422 kanssa jolloin numerot voisi olla 120, 121.
> 
> Tämä juttu on siinä mielessä vaikea, että jos kullekin Turun seudun alueelle antaa numeron ja sen mukaan numeroi linjat tulee kuitenkin poikkeuksia kun lähes kaikki ovat Kauppatorin kautta kulkevia heilurilinjoja.


422:n voi vaihtaa miksi huvittaa, eihän se kulje 42:n rinnalla juuri lainkaan. Runosmäen suunnalla se seuraa linjaa 420/421, mutta koska 422:lla ei ole ainuttakaan Turun läpi kulkevaa vuoroa, voisi 422:n Vahdon pään vaihtaa 181:ksi, jolloin se sointuu hyvin 191:een ja se sisältää Runosmäen 18:n. Kun lähtöpaikka vielä vaihdetaan vahtolaisten pysäkille (T39) niin vot.

Turku-Pikatie-Raisio-Masku voisi myötäillä Muhkuria eli olla 120, joka sattuu sopivasti olemaan 119:n naapuri! Naantaliin voisi tosiaan ajaa 101 - pikatievuoro on nopeampi, kun muhkurilaiset eivät siihen liian helposti eksy... Ja 101 sointuu sopivasti 11:een. Ovela veto muuten tuo 100-sarjan liittäminen myös pikatiehen! Mainiota, JT - se näyttää toimivan!

Myllyn rengas... Kun kerran olen Runosmäen numeroita harmonisoimassa kahdeksikon ympärille, niin muutetaan 420/421 vaikkapa numeroiksi 480 ja 482. Mukana on Pernon nelonen ja Runosmäen kahdeksikko. Viimeisen numeron logiikka on siinä että 480 menee sieltä mistä 40 (Puutarhakatu) ja 482 sieltä mistä 42 (Rautatieasema). Ja kun alkunumerot eivät stemmaa minkään olemassa olevan linjan kanssa, ei väärinkäsityksiäkään pääse tapahtumaan ("eik tää menkkä Varissual?")

Heilurilinjaston numerointi on hankalaa, mutta siinähän on mukavaa haastetta kun yrittää palapeliä koota. Toisaalta pitää löytää mukavia numerokimppuja myös reitin varrelle, toisaalta yrittää pitää "pyhistä" linjanumeroista kiinni, esim. Itäinenkatu on kolmonen eikä ikinä mitään muuta. Välillä yhteisenä tekijänä on alkunumero, välillä loppunumero...

----------


## NK

No nyt menee osittain jo entistäkin sekavammaksi. Hyvä lähtökohta on osittain jo nyt se, että linjanumeron ensimmäinen tai kaksi ensimmäistä numeroa ovat merkitsevät ja muodostavat ns. rungon.

Esim. linja 11 (Naantali - Raisio - Kauppatori - Piispanristi - Kaarina), jonka ympärille on kyhätty ns. poikkeamat tai variaatiot (110, 111, 115, 116, 118, 119). Samalla systeemillä on muitakin suuntia.

Mielestäni ei ole järkevää laittaa merkitseväksi numeroksi jotain muuta numeroa, kuten Waltsun ehdottama Runosmäen yölinja 38. Ennemminkin 18 alkuinen, vaikkapa 183, jolloin linjan 13 osuuskin on esillä. Tai sitten tosiaan erottaa kaikki yölinjat jotenkin muuten. Waltsun ehdottama oma numerosarja yölinjoille voisi olla hyvä idea. Yölinjojen erottaminen jollain kirjaintunnuksella tai esim. nolla edessä 0XX voisi selkeyttää asiaa.

Linjatunnukseen 201 ei tulisi mielestäni koskea, sillä näin Muhkurin suunta on esillä. Sen sijaan linjan 422 voisi tori - Masku osuudella muuttaa vaikkapa 202:ksi ja tori - Vahto suunnalla juuri 180:ksi tai 181:ksi.

Myllyn linjoilla mielestäni saisi pysyä numerot 420 ja 421. Ovathan ne Pernon suunnassa 42:n johdannaisia. Tori - Runosmäki suunnassa on toki harmittavaista, että väärinkäsityksiä pääsee tapahtumaan ("eik tää menkkä Varissual?"). Tuossakin selkiyttää määränpäätekstien käyttö, joka tällä hetkellä on sentään osittaista.

28 saisi pysyä nyt, kun Lietokin sai oman numeronsa 280.

Kyllä Turun seudun linjanumerohässäkän järkeistäminen on iso homma.

----------


## moxu

Turun ongelma on, ettei bussinumerointia ole rakennettu järjestelmällä ensimmäinen numero kertoo suunnan, toinen määrittää päätteen. Se olisi nimittäin Turun seudulla täysin riittävä malli, ensimmäistäkään kolminumeroista linjaa ei tarvittaisi.
28 saisi tosiaan olla 2, 30:n muuttaisin 5:ksi, 320:n 7:ksi, 6 ja 61 jakaisivat numerotunnukset 6 ja 16, mutta siten, että Kähärin läpi kulkeva olisi 6. 13 voisi tulla Satakunnantietä ainakin Länsikeskukseen asti ja samoin 12 voitaisiin vetää tätä kautta Härkämäkeen. 11 taas voisi kaikilla vuoroilla jatkaa Naantaliin, jolloin se olisi ko.paikkakunnan selkeä linjatunnus. Jos jatkoja tarvittaisiin, voisi niitä varten jakaa kirjaimia (esim.11R Rymättylään, 11L Luonnonmaalle ja 11S Naantalin satamaan).
Vainion Kaarinan ja Paraisten suunnan linjat olisi myös hyvä synkronoida Turun numerointijärjestelmään. Niille sopisi 30-sarja. Varissuon ja Pansion pääsuuntien heiluribusseille kävisi 40-sarja, 20- ja 50-sarjathan jo ovatkin...ja siinähän suunnilleen koko Turun bussiliikenteen numerointiongelma olisikin hoidettu!

----------


## Waltsu

> Turun ongelma on, ettei bussinumerointia ole rakennettu järjestelmällä ensimmäinen numero kertoo suunnan, toinen määrittää päätteen. - - 30:n muuttaisin 5:ksi, 320:n 7:ksi, 6 ja 61 jakaisivat numerotunnukset 6 ja 16, mutta siten, että Kähärin läpi kulkeva olisi 6.


Eipä noita oikein voi rakentaa periaatteella numero/suunta. Heilurilinjat eivät Turussa kulje suoraan läpi kaupungin, vaan tekevät melkoisia käännöksiä keskustassa. Hämeentien linjat ajavat Hirvensaloon, Portsaan ja Nättinummeen - melkoinen viuhka. Tampereen valtatieltä Kauppatorin kautta Pernoon, Uittamolle, Harittuun ja Varissuolle. Jos linjasto rakentuisi yhdeksän vahvan käytävän ympärille, niin kymmenlukunumerointi toimisi heilurilinjastossakin (yksi käytävä sisältäisi esim. linjat 5, 50-59). Näistä yksi sarja olisi varattava poikittaislinjoille.

Linjan 30 muuttamista 5:ksi olen itsekin miettinyt - sehän on eräänlainen tynkä-50. Reitti on kuitenkin niin erilainen, että muuttaisin sen viitoseksi vasta, jos 30:ä tarvitaan jossain muualla. Suikkilan 6/16 on varteenotettava idea, kuitenkin niin, että Kähärin kautta ajaisi 16. Näin Jyrkkälään saadaan "helpompi" pari 12/16 kuin nykyinen 12/61, samoin Ilpoisten suunnalle 16/18. Linjaa 320 en vaihtaisi 7:ksi, se on liian pieni numero ruuhkalinjalle.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ehkä linjanumerointiasian miettimistä auttaisi sen ymmärtäminen, miten linjanumerot syntyivät.

Turussa alunperin linjanumerot menivät näin:

Raitiolinjat 1, 2, 3
Liikennelaitoksen bussit 4, 5

Yksityiset bussit 6 -> ylöspäin. 

Ilmeisesti pääosin yksityiset bussit numeroitiin säteittäin siten, että säteet olisivat menneet "loogisesti" järjestyksessä 10, 11, 12 jne tavallaan "kellon ympäri" mutta tässä ei kovin pitkällä oltu.

Kun linjamuunnoksia tuli lisää, erotettiin ne kirjaimin, esimerkiksi 12A, 12B, 12C.

Tietyssä vaiheessa (1980-luvulla) saksalaisten esikuvien mukaan siirryttiin pelkkiin numeroihin, jolloin joko lisättiin numeroita tai tehtiin "samankaltaisia" numeroita

(Esim: 12, 12A, 12B, 12C => 12, 32, 42, 52) tai 2 => 2, 28.

Nykyisin linjanumerointi on varsin sekava eikä kovin tarkoituksenmukainen. Seutulinjojen numero on erityisen sekavaa, esimerkiksi juuri 420 - 422 sekä aivan liian pienen numeron saanut AutoA Anderssonin 10 (joka on linjana lähes merkityksetön).

Jotkin linjat ovat toki "samansukuisia". Itse asiassa esim 3 ja 30 ovat tavallaan 3A ja 3B, vaikkakaan 30:n reitissä ei ole enää paljoa ratikka - 3.a.

Mielestäni kuitenkin järkevin kohta tehdä linjanumerouudistus olisi joko raitiotien toteuttaminen tai seudulliseen yhteistariffiin siirtyminen.

Mielestäni tällöin olisi järkevä varata numerot 1 - 10 raitiolinjoille tai teli- ja nivelbusseilla liikennöitäville runkolinjoille (palvelutaso arkisin 10 minuutin vuoroväli).

----------


## moxu

Kyllähän kauemmas menevien kohdalla voisi ajatella numerosarjojen yhteisiä linjaosuuksia, esim:
10-19: Auransilta-Maariankatu-Pohjolansilta
10,11,12 lähestyisivät hautausmaan suunnasta ja jatkaisivat Länsikeskuksesta Raisio, Nantalin ja Härkämäen suuntiin, 13 tulisi Uittamolta, 14 ja 15 saaristosta ja 18 Luolavuoren suunnasta ja 19 Kupittaalta päin nykyisiä reittejään ja jatkaisivat Pohjolansillan jälkeen edelleen nykysiin suuntiinsa, 13 ja 18 eri reittejä Runosmäkeen, 14 ja 15 Maarian kirkon taakse ja 19 Kuninkojalle ja ehkä Ruskolle. 16 olisi suunnilleen nykyinen 6 (ja nykyinen 61 saisi numeron 6) ja 17 vaikkapa jokin Kaarinan puolelta tuleva, Ruskon puolelle jatkava linja, jonka reittikuviossa olisi synkronaatioita 18:n ja 19:n kanssa.
20-29: Paattisten ja Auran suunnat, nyrkkisääntönä isommilla numeroilla kauemmas.
30-39: Kaarinan ja Paraisten suuntiin menevät Vainion linjat, heilureina mahdollisesti toiseksi suunnaksi Vakka-Suomen suunta tai Naantali. Kaikkien ei tietenkään tarvitsisi olla heilureita, vaan osa linjoista voisi loppua Turun keskustaankin.
40-49: Varissuon-Littoisten suunta vs.Pansion ja Raisionlahden suunta. 42 olisi jo olemassa, muut tekisivät sille seuraa. Jos Liedon suunnassa eihirvittävästi toisistaan eroavia linjoja ole, voisi jokin tämän sarjan isoimmista numeroista olla sinnekin menevän tunnus.
50-59: Nykyinen 50-sarja ei isoa säätöä kaipaa, se onkin tällä hetkellä Turun ainoa järkevästi sarjoitettu linjatunnuskokonaisuus.
60-ja 70-sarjoja ei Turun kokoisessa kaupungissa edes tarvittaisi. 80-ja 90-sarjat käytettäköön poikittaislinjoilla. Yöliikenteessä voitaisiin ottaa käyttöön N-lisätunnus.

----------


## Waltsu

> Ilmeisesti pääosin yksityiset bussit numeroitiin säteittäin siten, että säteet olisivat menneet "loogisesti" järjestyksessä 10, 11, 12 jne tavallaan "kellon ympäri" mutta tässä ei kovin pitkällä oltu.


Tätä miettiessä täytyy muistaa se, että Piispanristi-Pläkkikaupunki oli alunperin numeroltaan 1, Itäharjun/Pääskyvuoren linja oli kakkonen, ja Uittamon - Piispankadun väliä sahasi linja numero kolme. Raitiovaunuja korvaavien keltsujen ilmestyessä kaduille, TLO lisäsi näihin numeroihin ykkösen eteen. Nämä uudet numerot menivät osittain päällekkäin Hirvensalon numerosarjan kanssa, joten saaristobussit siirrettiin tuolloin 20-sarjaan.

Kun vielä muistetaan että 1 (myöh. 11) ja 6 ajoivat pitkälti samoilla suunnilla ja esim. itä-länsi-suuntaisten 8:n ja 10:n välissä oleva 9 ajoikin pohjois-etelä-suunnassa, niin vaikuttaa siltä, että numerot pikemminkin vedettiin hatusta kuin järjestettiin linjasuuntien mukaan.

----------


## RUU

> Turun ongelma on, ettei bussinumerointia ole rakennettu järjestelmällä ensimmäinen numero kertoo suunnan, toinen määrittää päätteen. - - 30:n muuttaisin 5:ksi, 320:n 7:ksi, 6 ja 61 jakaisivat numerotunnukset 6 ja 16, mutta siten, että Kähärin läpi kulkeva olisi 6.


Eikö olisi aika loogista jaotella kaupunki yhdeksään "lohkoon" tai sektoriin ja numeroida linjat niiden mukaan niin, että kahdella numerolla ilmoitetaan päätepysäkkien suunnat? Kolmannella numerolla ilmaistaan linjan "variantti" eli yksilöidään samansuuntaiset linjat.

Esim voisi olla Perno/Pansio = 1, Härkämäki/Suikkila/Länsikeskus = 2, Kuninkoja/Länsinummi/Nättinummi = 3, .... Ydinkeskustaa voisi vielä merkitä numerolla 0 (niillä linjoilla tai vuoroilla, jotka ajavat vain Kauppatorille tai muualle keskustan alueelle). Yölinjoille voisi varata yksilöiväksi tunnisteeksi vastaavasti vaikka numeron 9 (tai kirjain N, tms).

Jos Varissuo olisi vaikka = 6, tulisi nykyisistä linjoista 32/42 numerot 16x (161/162), jolloin kahdesta ensimmäisestä numerosta näkee suoraan suunnat. Nyt kun linja 6 erotettiin linjasta 61, senkin numero olisi uudessa järjestelmässä vaihtunut. Oletetaan, että Lauste/Vaala = 7 ja Ilpoinen = 8 --> linjat 281/282 olisivat tämän jälkeen olleet 27x ja 28x.

----------


## KjaO-K

> Eikö olisi aika loogista jaotella kaupunki yhdeksään "lohkoon" tai sektoriin ja numeroida linjat niiden mukaan niin, että kahdella numerolla ilmoitetaan päätepysäkkien suunnat? Kolmannella numerolla ilmaistaan linjan "variantti" eli yksilöidään samansuuntaiset linjat.
> 
> Esim voisi olla Perno/Pansio = 1, Härkämäki/Suikkila/Länsikeskus = 2, Kuninkoja/Länsinummi/Nättinummi = 3, .... Ydinkeskustaa voisi vielä merkitä numerolla 0 (niillä linjoilla tai vuoroilla, jotka ajavat vain Kauppatorille tai muualle keskustan alueelle). Yölinjoille voisi varata yksilöiväksi tunnisteeksi vastaavasti vaikka numeron 9 (tai kirjain N, tms).
> 
> Jos Varissuo olisi vaikka = 6, tulisi nykyisistä linjoista 32/42 numerot 16x (161/162), jolloin kahdesta ensimmäisestä numerosta näkee suoraan suunnat. Nyt kun linja 6 erotettiin linjasta 61, senkin numero olisi uudessa järjestelmässä vaihtunut. Oletetaan, että Lauste/Vaala = 7 ja Ilpoinen = 8 --> linjat 281/282 olisivat tämän jälkeen olleet 27x ja 28x.


Hmm, enkö ole popsinut tarpeeksi sieniä, vai miksi tämä kuulostaa ihan hämärältä. Sitä paitsi poikkeuksia tulee ihan kaikissa järjestelmissä, eikä numerosta koskaan voi vetää liian pitkälle meneviä johtopäätöksiä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Suuren "logiikan" etsimisen sijaan järkevämpää mielestäni olisi pyrkiä selkeisiin runkolinjoihin, joille annettaisiin pienet numerot (esimerkiksi kriteereinä liikenne 10 minuutin välein nivel- ja telibussilla) ja kaksi- ja kolmenumeroiset numerot varattaisiin pienemmille linjoille ja variaatioille.

Tuntuu aika hassulta numeroida päälinjoja kolminumeroisilla numeroilla 300 000 asukkaan kaupunkiseudulla, jolla linjoja kuitenkin on vain kymmeniä ja 10 minuutin välein teliautoilla ajettavia linjoja neljä (11/110, 18, 28 ja 32/42).

En myöskään näe tarpeelliseksi tehdä muutosta linjanumeroinnissa äkkinäisesti tai vain muutoksen takia, se aiheuttaa vain sekaannusta ja pelottaa käyttäjiä.

Suurempi linjanumerointiuudistus on tarkoituksenmukaisempaa tehdä jos tehdään suuria linjamuutoksia, organisoidaan uusia runkolinjoja tai otetaan käyttöön raitiotie.

Nykyinen linjanumerointi ei ole kovin tarkoituksenmukainen, mutta en näe tarpeelliseksi muuttaa sitä muuten kuin jos tehdään muutenkin suurempaa linjastoremonttia. Mikään tässä esitetty järjestelmä ei vaikuta kovin tarkoituksenmukaiselta tai järkevältä.

----------


## aki

Ainakin omasta mielestäni Helsingin linjojen numerointi on yksi selkeimmistä kun linjasto on järjestetty alueiden postinumeroiden mukaan. 
esim  00200/linja 20 Lauttasaari
         00390/linja 39 Konala
         00770/linja 77 Jakomäki
         00840,00850/linjat 84,85,86,87 ja 88 Laajasalo
         00920/linja 92 Myllypuro
         00940/linjat 94,94A ja 94B Kontula
         00970/linja 97 Mellunmäki

Sitten on poikkitaisliikenne omassa 50-sarjassa, poikkeuksiakin tietysti on kuten Itä-Pakila jonka postinumero on 00680 mutta sinne ajaa linja 64 tai Malminkartano(00410) jonne pääsee bussilla 45. Idea on kuitenkin se että saman numerosarjan bussit ajavat samalle alueelle.

40-sarja=Haagan suunta
50-sarja=poikkitaislinjat
60-sarja=Pakilan suunta
70-sarja=Malmin suunta
80-sarja=Herttoniemi-Laajasalo
90-sarja=Kontula-Itäkeskus-Vuosaari

Alueena Turku on tietenkin erilainen enkä tiedä voisiko postinumeromallia soveltaa sinne.

----------


## moxu

Helsingin numerointimalli on onnistunut, samoin Tampereella kuvio on Turkua järkevämpi. Kannattaa myös muistaa, että Pirkanmaan laajalle seudullekin riittävät kaksinumeroiset sarjat, joten sellaisten olisi aiheellista riittää Turun seudullekin. Ja kaksinumeroiseen kuvioon mahtuisi vielä lukuisia kuntia nykyisten lisäksikin...

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Postinumeromalli ei sovellu Turkuun kahdesta syystä:
Postinumeroalueet ovat hyvin laajoja nykyisin ja kattavat useita eri joukkoliikenteen suuntia.Turun linjat ovat lähes kaikki heilurilinjoja keskustan läpi. Tätä ei ole mitään syytä tai mahdollisuutta muuttaa, koska se on huomattavasti taloudellisempaa ja matkustajia houkuttelevampaa kuin keskustaan päättyvät linjat. (Käytännön kokemus Turun seutuliikenteestä +15% matkustajia kun linjat yhdistetään heilureiksi).Heilurilinjojen vuoksi aluekoodisysteemi ei oikein toimi.

Näkisin itse parhaimpana linjanumeroinnin uudistamisen mahdollisten suurempien linjarationalisointien yhteydessä periaatteella että runkolinjoille annetaan pienet numerot ja jossakin määrin eri suuntia tai poikittaisilinjoja koodataan joihinkin numeorsarjoihin.

----------


## Waltsu

> Nykyinen linjanumerointi ei ole kovin tarkoituksenmukainen, mutta en näe tarpeelliseksi muuttaa sitä muuten kuin jos tehdään muutenkin suurempaa linjastoremonttia.


Näitä enemmän tai vähemmän suurempia remontteja/uudistuksiahan on tehty muutamia, mutta niiden yhteydessä ei ole juurikaan ajateltu numeroiden yhteensopivuutta tai -sopimattomuutta muiden linjojen kanssa.

Yhtenä esimerkkinä on yölinjasto, jonka numerot eivät ole mistään kotoisin. Väki, jonka päiväbussien linjanumerot vilisivät viitosia, sai yölinjakseen 36, vaikka numero 35:kin olisi ollut vapaana. Väliä Vienola-Vaala ajoi tuolloin linja 19 ja samaa väliä hieman poikkeavaa reittiä alkoi ajaa yölinja 33 eikä 39. Sittemmin on yölinjan 33 alueiden päivälinjoja muuteltu, ja 39 olisi looginen numero enää vain toisessa päässä linjaa.

Jos joskus jossain saadaan aikaan looginen linjanumerointi, niin voidaankin miettiä, pitäisikö linjaremonttien yhteydessä muutella ennallaan pysyvien linjojen numeroita, jos uusi ja vanha logiikka eivät enää täysin kohtaa.




> Ainakin omasta mielestäni Helsingin linjojen numerointi on yksi selkeimmistä kun linjasto on järjestetty alueiden postinumeroiden mukaan.


Mutta sitten öinen 0xN-linjasto perustettiin ihan eri logiikan mukaan. Linjastoa perustettaessa sen olisi voinut tehdä ihan päivälinjojen mukaan (03N Konalaan, 04N Kannelmäkeen jne.) Nyttemmin tuo 0-sarja on tosin käynyt ahtaaksi eikä postinumerologiikka enää toimisi.




> ...Tampereella kuvio on Turkua järkevämpi. Kannattaa myös muistaa, että Pirkanmaan laajalle seudullekin riittävät kaksinumeroiset sarjat...


Onko Tampereella kuvio? Ei ainakaan linjasuuntanumerointikuviota. Kaksinumeroisuudessaan ehkä järkevämpi, mutta sittenpä siellä käytetään lisäkirjaimia ja irtokilpiä tuulilasin täydeltä kertomassa tarkempaa reittiä (vai ovatko ne irtokilvet vain rinnakkaista informaatiota numeron rinnalla?).

----------


## JSL

Omasta mielestäni Tori-perno-ihala-mylly-kiikku-tori, elikkä 420/1 ansaitsisi paremmat numerot, jotka eivät olisi linjan muinoisen määränpään, varissuon rasittamia. Wikkenkulmalta vastapäivään ajaviin autoihin koittaa aika usein joku tulla kyytiin ja päästä vaakkunevalle  :Exclamation:   Muutenkin yhteinen osuus pernolaisen (42) kanssa on aika vähäinen. Esimmerkiksinumero 600 voisi olla parempi uusi numero, ei olisi vaaraa sekaantua muihin samanumeroisiin. Taikka sitten 666  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Volgograd

Nyt täytyy kuitenkin näinä tiukkoina aikoina keskittää resurssit olennaiseen kuten lippuhintojen alhaalla pitämiseen. Uudet numerot tekevät lisäkustannuksia ja niihinhän ei nyt ole alkuunkaan varaa tällä haavaa. 666-linja olisi kyllä ihan hauskan piristävä asia tuonne muuten niin tylsään numeroviidakkoon. 666 sopisi esim. kevät kelirikkoalueella jossain lausteen slummissa liikennöivään Ikarukseen  :Idea:

----------


## moxu

Tässäpä yksi malli Turun uudeksi linjastonumerointikuvioksi. Nykyinen systeemi on niin sekava, ettei siitä kannata oikeastaan säästää kuin muutama ikiaikainen ja selkeä:

1 kuten nykyään
2 nykyinen 28
3 kuten nykyään
4 kuten nykyään, sataman päässä kuitenkin lenkki Amiraalistonkadulta Juhana Herttuan puistokadun ja Pansiontien kautta takaisin Puutarhakadun päähän
5 nykyinen 30
6 Ilpoinen-Kauppatori-rautatieasema, Naantalin pikatieltä lenkki Vakka-Suomentie-Talinkorventie-Suikkila-Merikulmantie-autokatsastus-Naantalin pikatie
7 Varissuon ja Runosmäen peruslinja
8 kuten nykyään
9 Lausteen ja Uittamon peruslinja eli nykyisen kaltainen

10-sarjan tunnistaisi yhteisestä linjaosuudesta Auransilta-Maariankatu-Aninkaistenkatu-Pohjolansilta
10 Kaarinan ja Raision peruslinja, Raisiossa reittiä Satakunnantie-Mylly-Ohitustie-Raumantie-Kustavintie-Raisionaari-Raision keskusta
11 kuten nykyään, Kaarinan päässä Poikluoman läpi Kaarinan keskukseen
12 Varissuon pää nykyisellään, Härkämäkeen ajettaisiin Satakunnantien ja Sukkilantien kautta
13 eteläinen pää nykyisellään, pohjoinen Satakunnantie-Kuninkoja-Nättinummi-Impivaara
14 saaristopää nykyisellään, Pohjolansillan jälkeen lenkki Raunistula-Maarian kirkko-Haliskylä-Oriketo-Hamaronkatu-Markulantie-Satakunnantie, käynti myös Impivaaran uimahallin päättessä
15 saaristopää nykyisellään, pohjoinen lenkki päinvastaiseen suuntaan kuin 14:lla
16 Kaarinan keskus-Pyhän Katariinan tie-Harittu-Petrelius-Uudenmaankatu-Satakunnantie-Pläkkikaupunki-Suikkila
17 nykyinen 110
18 Kaarinan keskus-Sorro-Harittu-Luolavuori-Kaskenkatu-Tampereentie-Runosmäki-Rusko
19 Kaarinan keskus-Littoinen-Vaala-Lauste-Kupittaa-Satakunnantie-Mylly-Rusko

20-sarjan yhteinen nimittäjä olisi pohjoinen suunta:
21 kuten nykyään
22 kuten nykyään
23 kuten nykyään
24 nykyinen 221
25 nykyinen 222
26 nykyinen 231
27 Vanhaa Tampereentietä Liedon asemalle menevä linja
28 Hämeentietä Liedon keskustaan menevä linja
Jos 27 ja 28 jatkavat haarautuen, nämä voitaneen merkitä kirjaintunnuksin, esim.28A Liedon asemalle tai 28N Nuolemoon.

30-sarjaan kuuluisivat joko Piikkiön ja Paimion tai Paraisten suunnan vs.Raisiosta ja Naantalista eteenpäin menevät heilurilinjat. Yhteinen reittiosuus olisi Uudenmaankatu-Eerikinkatu-Humalistonkatu-asema-Naantalin pikatie.
Linjojen haarojen jakaminen ei liene tässä yhteydessä relevanttia, koska vasta kilpailuttamisen myötä nähtäisiin, millaisia pareja seutuliikenteeseen voisi syntyä. Näihin linjoihin voisi kuulua myös Maskun ja Mietoisten suuntiin Raision kautta meneviä linjoja, joiden Turku-Raisio-osuus siis jatkossa menisi motaria.

40-sarja muodostuisi niistä itäisistä seutulinjoista, jotka jäävät 30-sarjasta yli, risteytettynä Pansion suunnan linjastoon. Näistä useat jatkaisivat myös Raisioon. 

50-, 80- ja 90-sarjat olisivat nykyisen kaltaiset.

Siinä Turun bussilinjasto, olkaa hyvät! Saa vapaasti soveltaa päätöksiä tehtäessä...

----------


## moxu

Onko Turussa nyt uusia kilpailutuksia suunniteltaessa tehty mitään tämän numerointihässäkän edes jonkinlaiseen järjestykseen saattamiseksi?

----------


## moxu

> Kaiken kaikkiaan eri linjatunnuksia on Turun seudulla käytössä 86 kappaletta (mukaan luettuna edellä mainitut sekä Raision 01). Satasarjassa tulee siis ahdasta, jollei käytetä kirjaimia. Jos ja kun kirjaimia ei käytetä, niin onhan se hyvä levittää numeroita pitemmälle, jotta edes joku tolkku säilyisi asiakasystävällisyydessä. Onhan moni seutulinja vielä kokonaan vailla numeroa.


Jos numeroituja linjoja on 86 kappaletta, niin eihän satasarjassa ole vielä ollenkaan ahdasta. Siellä on elon laskuopin mukaan vapaana vielä toistakymmentä kokonaista numeroa...

Juttu on kuitenkin niin, että liian monimutkainen numerointi heikentää ihmisten kykyä seurata linjaston rakenteen logiikkaa. Siksi kaksinumeroisilla koodeilla, joista pitkän yhteisen reittiosuuden jälkeen haaroitettaessa käytettäisiin jotain päätteeseen viittaavaa kirjainkoodia, saataisiin homma näyttämään huomatavasti nykyistä sekasotkua selkeämmältä.

----------


## 034

En puutu sen kummemmin keskustelun juoneen mutta totean että Turun linjasto on erittäin sekava. HKI:ssakin on hauskaski vedetty kartalla viivat aikataulukirjassa mihin esim seutuautot menevät. 190 sarja ym.

Tuohon Turun 3 ja 30 haluan kanssa kertoa että olen täysin samaa mieltä. Ihan älytöntä selata tuota vihkoa 3 ja 30 välillä. Olisi niin helppo kun 3 ja 3A olisi vierekkäisillä sivulla eikä satasivua taakseppäin.. tai eteenpäin.

(Oitn kommentteissani esiin myös aikatauluvihon huonouden kun ns. rinnakkaislinjat ovat toisistaan niin kaukana.)

----------

